# Interest in a contest?



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been mulling this idea over, but thought I'd throw it out there to see what people think.

If you look in the (free) Campaign Guide for WotBS, you'll see there a whole load of suggested "side adventures", etc.

I'm thinking of a competition whereby fans could write these sidequests.  I'm not sure what the prize could be yet, but I'm thinking about it.  The best ones could be published as short PDFs, or maybe compiled into a larger one.

Any thoughts?  Any interest?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 19, 2008)

I would be interested in a compiled 'best of..' set of side-treks to go with the campaign. At least once already I had to grab a module off the rack at the store when a majority of the group failed to show. It would have been nice to have an adventure related to the story line that I could have used.

I am sure that a couple folks on this board could do some really good work.

That being said, I am not to good at writing adventures and I have no idea what sort of reward would be proper


----------



## Selganor (Mar 20, 2008)

Only the side treks from the campaign guide or other adventures in this world?

We are taking a break after adventure 4 because one player is away for some time and might miss the next three adventures, so we just started another group which I might just use to experience some other events following the actions of the main group.


----------



## Rugult (Mar 20, 2008)

Side Adventure 1:  A Quest to make magic items.

:-D


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 20, 2008)

Sounds like a really fun idea.  If you do go through with it, definitely post some kind of format you want it presented in.  Otherwise I think it'd be a huge pain for any kind of editor to make multiple sidequests look alright side by side each other.


----------

